# Need sws 8x spacers!



## tman68 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have an x5 35d with the base speaker system in it and would like to upgrade the floor speakers to the earthquake sws-8x but I am having trouble finding the spacers for them. I know jtsherri makes them but I can't get a hold of him. Does anyone know where I can find these spacers and if there is any harnesses that I may need to do the upgrade. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Reallybro1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I used 3/8" styrofoam. I just went to Michaels ( an arts & crafts store), bought two sheets 2'x2'. Traced around the speakers to make a template. Cut around to make the spacer, & hand torqued the screws in. The cool thing is the styrofoam slightly compresses to make a good seal. I also cut down the fins on the bottom of the enclosure.:thumbup:


----------



## tman68 (Mar 13, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea. I will try it. Thanks for replying!


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 25, 2012)

I was able to get a hold of JTSherri. Send an email to him at his username (JTSherri) at gmail dot com. I just ordered a set of spacers from him today.


----------

